# how would code this hematoma on the forehead



## mrolf (Jul 9, 2010)

Patient has a massive hematoma on the forehead after suffering a fall a few weeks ago. A curvilinear incision is made overlying the hematoma at the upper half of this lesion.  A very large firm clot is extracted, in fact quite easily. A Penrose drain is placd and the integument is reapproximated with interrupted prolene sutures. The approximate size of the lesion is 6 x 10 cm.  
Would this be coded as an I&D 10140 or excision of lesion. Not sure how to code.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## JessH2618 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would code it as 10140.  The documentation clearly shows an "incision" being made and a "drain" being placed.  Additionally, to support an excision the documentation would need to show "full thickness removal" or that your doctor excised down to the fat.

Jess, CPCD


----------

